# Maybe broken?



## PebbleCam (Mar 25, 2014)

Heya.

I've just come home from the vets with my budgie boy, his foot got stuck in a thing on top of his cage that twisted his foot around. I don't know if it's broken or just twisted and I should leave it to heal.

The vet didn't know much and only suggest some pain meds and to leave it, or put him to sleep. There isn't an avian vet around here and I've been relying on the PDSA Newcastle for my budgies. 

The foot is really limp, he doesn't use it.
He doesn't retract it when you touch it or anything.

I'd really appreciate some advise. I've been crying my eyes out since it happened and I feel horrible.

My partner called his grandma who used to breed parrots, but she's never had a bird with a broken/twisted limb, only ones near death that has fallen down from high up.

Thank you so much for any advice.


----------



## FlorenceMachine (Oct 13, 2014)

I don't know much about broken limbs, but I live in North Yorkshire and noticed you live in Newcastle. I may be wrong, but when I took my budgie Ozzy to the vets a few months ago they also didn't know much about birds but told us they had a bird expert in Newcastle. Have you asked your vets if they know of any avian experts? I hope your little budgie gets better soon and I hope this helps!


----------



## PebbleCam (Mar 25, 2014)

FlorenceMachine said:


> I don't know much about broken limbs, but I live in North Yorkshire and noticed you live in Newcastle. I may be wrong, but when I took my budgie Ozzy to the vets a few months ago they also didn't know much about birds but told us they had a bird expert in Newcastle. Have you asked your vets if they know of any avian experts? I hope your little budgie gets better soon and I hope this helps!


I was advised to call back tomorrow morning, after 9, to ask the receptionist about it. The only one I've seen that has Avian on it is a vet in Hebburn, but I've been there and they didn't seem to know much either!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Camilla,

Vets who are unfamiliar with birds often recommend euthanasia when there is an injury they don't feel confident treating. A good Avian Vet will be able to tell you if the limb can be saved or if amputation is necessary. A budgie can still have a long and happy life with one foot/leg as long as the owner is willing to make the accommodations necessary for the bird.

It is important you get your bird to an AVIAN vet as soon as possible. If there is a compound fracture, then necrosis and infection can set in fairly quickly so you want to avoid that if at all possible.

The information below may be of some help to you.
I found everything by simply doing a "Google-Search" on "Avian Vets in Newcastle UK".
Had you tried that before posting?

Avian Vets in Tyne & Wear

Firstvets Forest Hall
Newcastle upon Tyne,
81 Station Road
Forest Hall
Newcastle upon Tyne
Tyne and Wear
NE12 8AQ
Tel: 0191 266 6286

Firstvets Heaton
373 Chillingham Road
Heaton
Newcastle
Tyne and Wear
NE6 5SB
Tel: 0191 276 1064

B.H.Coles, BVSc, MRCVS
Cranmore Veterinary Centre
141 Chester Road
Childer Thornton
L66 1QN
Tel: 0151 339 9141:

Avian Vets in Tyne and Wear

The following link says PigeonRescue but has a nice listing of "Bird Friendly" Vets in various locations:

Vets - PIGEON and DOVE RESCUE*


----------



## PebbleCam (Mar 25, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> *Camilla,
> 
> Vets who are unfamiliar with birds often recommend euthanasia when there is an injury they don't feel confident treating. A good Avian Vet will be able to tell you if the limb can be saved or if amputation is necessary. A budgie can still have a long and happy life with one foot/leg as long as the owner is willing to make the accommodations necessary for the bird.
> 
> ...


I did try and search but to no avail, I don't know why these didn't come up.
I'll call them as soon as they open and see if I can get an emergency appointment today.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Good luck today and please keep us posted I hope you can get an appointment :hug:


----------



## PebbleCam (Mar 25, 2014)

So I called up all of these, and they aren't actually certified. 
The only one close, or at least semi close is in Morpeth, which is too far for me, because I have no car.

I've got an appointment today, at the Heaton Surgery, 15:40, which is some way away, but I've asked everything I could, about what they could do, and so on. They can give him medication and put a cast/holder thingy on, so that his leg/foot doesn't get any worse. They can't do x-rays because it's the weekend, but the vet would highly likely be able to tell if it's broken or sprained when we get in. So I'm hoping for the best!

I'm quite short on cash at the minute, so I'm hoping it wont be too much.
My partner isn't happy about it, but I don't want my budgie boy to be put down, because of a silly leg. :crying2:

He's in good spirit. He's sleeping quite a bit, but chirping and flying around as usual, I'm trying to keep it to a minimum, but he doesn't seem too happy about it. He's being a strong boy! 

He's got extra attention and scratchies. He's loving it. 
I've separated him from my other budgie and put him in a smaller cage with a soft bottom and bowls with food and water on the floor, but he refuses to sleep on anything else than his rope swing, so I've put that in for him. He's preening, eating, chirping, pooping and drinking all fine. He's on my desk next to me, until he gets better.

I took some pictures for you, to see my brave man. I hope he comes out on the better side of this! xx


----------



## PebbleCam (Mar 25, 2014)

Mission Scratchies: Accomplished!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Poor boy :budgie:


----------



## PebbleCam (Mar 25, 2014)

He did not come home with me.

The vet said the operation could cost £800 and couldn't guarantee that it would even restore the use of his leg. Even if I had come in earlier it wouldn't have made a difference. She said amputating the leg would only prolong the inevitable because it would cause problems with his other leg.

She used to work for the vet in Morpeth and was specialized in the Avian section.

I miss him so much already.

He was only around a year old.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi Camilla, I'm so terribly sorry for your loss. You did everything you could to help your baby. I know how devastated and broken hearted you are feeling. RIP little angel. X


----------



## PebbleCam (Mar 25, 2014)

Niamhf said:


> Hi Camilla, I'm so terribly sorry for your loss. You did everything you could to help your baby. I know how devastated and broken hearted you are feeling. RIP little angel. X


Thank you. 
I'm having a really hard time dealing with it. x


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Please don't think about the 'what ifs'. I'm sensing you are experiencing guilt because of the toy. Your little budgie was enjoying himself and liked playing with his toy. Accidents happen and you did your best to make it better. Your little friend would not have wanted to suffer and he certainly wouldn't want you to suffer either. Be kind to yourself.


----------



## PebbleCam (Mar 25, 2014)

Niamhf said:


> Please don't think about the 'what ifs'. I'm sensing you are experiencing guilt because of the toy. Your little budgie was enjoying himself and liked playing with his toy. Accidents happen and you did your best to make it better. Your little friend would not have wanted to suffer and he certainly wouldn't want you to suffer either. Be kind to yourself.


I'll try.
Just having a hard time doing it, I'm his mummy.
I'm meant to protect him.


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

So, very sorry for your loss...heartbreaking for you...you can tell he was a very much loved little budgie...Hugs
R.I.P. little guy


----------

